# adoption



## winkalik

i been looking into adoption for about 10 years since i was 18 i would love to adopt a baby i am in the UK 
last year someone offered me a baby girl so i paid for the flights etc and then afterabout 6 months asking for more money and different story about getting stuck at airport etc i did a search on the birth mother and lawyer i found out that the baby was offered to 5 other couples now i am helping other couples etc trace the birthmother or lawyers to see if they are scammers i know how it feels to have you heart broken :cry: i lost loads of money and even lost my home due to that adoption because i was using the rent money to pay for the adoption

i getting my life sorted now i due to move into my own home next month and i got my life sort all i need now is a baby to love and support plus i would love my mum to see my children 
i was wondering if anyone can help me i need to know how long it takes to adopt a baby


----------



## junemomma09

not of much help, it really depends where you are and the situation really....but i wanted to say sorry to hear about what happened. My aunt tried adopting a baby from birth and everything was in line for it to happen, but the girl back out after the baby was born. She was heartbroken. She ended up adopting two siblings about a year after though, they were 1 and 3....little girl and boy.....i hope you are able to find what youre looking for.....


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If you're in the UK, they are always looking for good people to foster children. It's a process that is specific depending on if you are in England or Scotland. It might be an option for you and sometimes fostering a child leads to adoption. Check it out and don't give up hope! There are still children out there, besides babies, that need good families :hugs:


----------

